# B&S 10HP gas generator start issue



## jjwiz (Jul 12, 2017)

I have a unused 2006 generator. B&S Powerboss 5600/8600 generator. Started it every year since 2006 to ensure it was in working condition. Have not had a opportunity to put it to use yet. 
It would not start so I did the obvious: cleaned carb, checked/cleaned spark plug, checked all wiring, changed gas and oil, checked fuel lines, disconnected oil sensor, etc. It ran initially for about 1-2 minutes. Then stopped. I repeated all of the above again. It will not run. It will start with carb cleaner but not run. 
ANYONE have a suggestion. I am at a loss.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

It sound to me like the carb is clogged. You are probably going to have to pull it apart and clean all the jets and orifices out. 
Probably all gummed up.


----------



## jjwiz (Jul 12, 2017)

Thats what I thought so I did that twice now.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

Yes, I know. But from experience I have pulled and cleaned the same carb 3 or 4 times and still didn't get it all. If it will start with starting fluid but won't start without it, then it's simply not getting fuel. Is the bowl full of gas? 

They make super small drill bits for that kind of thing. 
Drill Bit Carburetor Jet Tip Cleaner Tool Craft Suzuki Dollhouse Harley Davidson | eBay

I've even taken a wire and pulled a strand out and used that to work my way through the jets. Either way, that is the direction you need to focus on if there is fuel in the bowl. : )


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

Like said above, more then likely carb but you may want to remove the plug and check for spark. Maybe your run/stop switch has some corrosion on the contacts from sitting. This is just me and others may do it different, but I always try to narrow it down to fuel or spark. Find out which one it is not getting and that gives you a direction to go. 
When it dies or won't start, have you pulled the plug to see if there is fuel on it? Is it wet or dry? Dry no fuel, wet no spark.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Concur with everything said. If it starts you have ignition, concentrate on the carb. Do you keep Stabil, etc. in the gas when it's sitting around? When you run it, do you put SeaFoam, etc. in the gas to clean out deposits? I have a welders tip cleaning tool that I've found useful for cleaning out those little jets. Link attached, but there's a ton of them out there. When you cleaned the carb twice, did you soak it overnight in carb cleaner? Blow out the jets with compressed air? When you checked the fuel lines, just a visual or disconnect and run a cup of gas out to make sure there isn't sludge in the tank or fuel line isn't breaking down internally? 2006 machine, assume you drain the gas and use in your vehicle and replace periodically?


Welding Torch Tip cleaner, Carburetor Cleaning Tool, Stainless Steel, 100 mm SÜA | eBay


----------

